# Nursing shirts at walmart



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

I was in Walmart yesterday and wanted to try some nursing shirts (ds is 5 months and I havent gotten any yet!), and I could not find them so I asked an associate if they had any nursing shirts. The associate rolled her eyes and said "they are RIGHT HERE" and pointed because we were standing next to a display of medical scrubs nursing shirts. (so I can understand her frustration b/c we were standing right next to them) and I said "No, I meant breastfeeding-nursing tops" and she looked at me like I was an alien with 4 heads and eight arms and said "no, we dont carry _those"_.

Does your walmart sell nursing tops? And the woman looked at me, as I said, like I was totally wierd for asking that, like I was asking for directions to the spaceship to take me back to my home planet! Its not like I am angry about it, but her reaction was so strange to me, and I also thought it was strange that walmart didnt have any nursing tops.


----------



## squirrelletta (Jan 25, 2005)

Hummmm...I'll have to check. I bet they don't and if they do, IM SURE there's no plus size.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

some people are just so dumb sorry that is what i would have caller her if she gave me a reaction like this.... no i don't know of any walmarts that sell nusing tops... so sad. maybe we should email them about !!!


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

i got some nursing tank tops that are kinda like the glamormom ones from wal mart (in Canada)

i can't find them there now though.. it's a shame.. they finally fit and they were only 10 dollars.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

The Walmart in my town doesn't carry nursing shirts, either. In fact, no places in town have any, but I live in a very small town.


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

Maybe they sell them in the restroom.


----------



## MamaPear (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chersolly*
Maybe they sell them in the restroom.


















yep, breastfeeding and WalMart's "family values" apparently don't go together. I've never seen any kind of nursing clothes at any of the WalMarts around here.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

No, I've never seen them at Walmart.


----------



## herewegoagain (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't think I've ever seen nursing shirts in a walmart. They don't even all carry maternity clothes.

I decided I wasn't going to set foot in walmart anymore, but I may reneg on that and go there just so I can nip and tick people off.


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chersolly*
Maybe they sell them in the restroom.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

I've never really looked...hmmmm


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

They use to carry a lot of BF stuff, but I guess wal-mart customers are more interested in formula, because they clearanced them out a long time ago.


----------



## dkenagy (Jun 25, 2004)

"My" Walmart doesn't sell nursing shirts, either. Actually, there are 2 in my vicinity and neither one does. But, they do both sell maternity clothes (even plus sizes, I think) and nursing bras. I can never find the nursing bras, but sister finds them in a flash everytime she goes... and they are even mildly attractive, which I thought was against nursing bras rules.








I did get a nursing cami like the glamourmom top at Target for $16. They run a little small (I'm a size 8, but take an XL in this top), but $16 is in my budget where $54 (for the glamourmom) is not!

HTH!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herewegoagain*
I decided I wasn't going to set foot in walmart anymore, but I may reneg on that and go there just so I can nip and tick people off.









Walmart is about the only place in town to shop







so I've done that several times - the greeter at the door is never sure where to look!


----------



## wendymc (Nov 16, 2004)

Our walmart had the nursing tanks too. They looked nice, but fit me funny - damn! I'm used to just lifting my shirt now anyways.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I've never looked but i know they have a lot of maternity tops on their site. Are you looking for something like this? I know it's a top but the neck looks lox enough that if you got the size right you could just flop it on out.









Maternity shirt


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

The Wal-Mart here doesn't have nursing tops either. The bigger one in town does have nursing bras and a few maternity items but the smaller one closer to me has nothing like that.


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

I haven't seen any walmarts carry nursing tops or bras for that matter - and they do not let you BF in their dressing rooms around her.

Target on the otherhand - they do have nursing bras (not the highest quality, but they are there) And when I went into the dressing room to try them on they let me wheel the whole carriage in and the woman at the counter ASKED if I needed to feed him while I was in there. WOW!


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chersolly*
Maybe they sell them in the restroom.











The Walmart near my house has nursing bras and some maternity clothes, but no nursing tops.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Our Walmart doesn't have nursing shirts, but they do have a couple bras and probably some maturnity clothes. Target has some nursing bras / tank bras but they have a whole 4 to choose from. Both places have a pretty decent selection of nursing accessories though. 4 - 6 breast pumps, nursing pads, lanisoh stuff, etc. However, you could fit ALL of the ursing stuff (bras, pumps, etc) into about half the formula isle.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

we just moved so I dont know about the one near us
our old one didnt carry anything maternity clothes at all
they got rid of them
i can understand why though
THEY WERE BUTT UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Aug 12, 2004)

This thread reminds me why I don't shop at Walmart!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

No nursing tops at either local wally worlds here







I did just get a pretty decent nursing bra there though... it was $12 and I'm on a way tight bidget right now. I hate walmart, but I still shop there (I don't know why)


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HollysMom*
This thread reminds me why I don't shop at Walmart!

It is telling me I need to stop shopping at ALL of the stores that do not support my beliefs.

You would think nursing shirts to be pretty common item. This really irks me!!!







:


----------

